# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  استفسار عن كتاب الأفراد , للدارقطني؟؟

## فدوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يجزاكم خير:
هل كتاب الأفراد , للدارقطني
 مطبوع أم مخطوط أم مفقود معظم أجزاءه ؟
لأني بحثت فلم أجد إلا الجزء الثاني منه على الشاملة 
وهو في الأصل مخطوط وليس مطبوع

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
طبع من كتاب الأفراد للدارقطني الجزء الثاني والثالث والثالث والثمانون. ملحقا بتحقيق كتاب أطراف الغرائب والأفراد لابن طاهر المقدسي.
بتحقيق الشيخ جابر السريّع عن دار التدمرية عام 1428 هـ 
ونما إلى علمي أنه تحصل على بعض أجزاء أخرى للكتاب وهو يعمل عليها.
وباقي الكتاب في  عداد المفقودات ، سوى بعض أخبار من محقق الكتاب أنه سمع أن الكتاب كاملا في مكتبة خاصة في الرياض كما في مقدمة تحقيقه للكتاب .
وهذا رابط تحميل مطبوعة دار التدمرية:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=17472

----------


## فدوه

شكر الله لكم

----------


## ابن زولاق

هل الطبعة الجديدة بها زيادات

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## وطني الجميل

ستة أجزاء جديدة من كتاب (الأفراد) للدارقطني

لا تخفى على مرتادٍ لعلم الحديث المكانةُ البارزةُ لكتاب (الأفراد)، للحافظ أبي الحسن علي بن عمر الدارقطني (ت 385هـ)، فهو الذي يقول فيه الحافظ ابن كثير: «لم يُسبَق إلى نظيره»[1]، ويقول فيه - أيضًا - وهو يعدُّ مؤلفات الدارقطني: «وكتاب (الأفراد)، الذي لا يفهمه، فضلًا عن أن ينظمه، إلا مَن هو مِن الحفاظ الأفراد، والأئمة النقاد، والجهابذة الجياد»[2]، ويقول فيه الحافظ ابن حجر: «وهو يُنبئ عن اطلاعٍ بالغ»[3]، ويقول فيه السخاوي: «وكتاب الدارقطني حافل، في مائة جزء حديثية»[4].
ومع هذه الأهمية البالغة، فإن من دواعي الأسف أنه لم يُعرف في عصرنا هذا من هذا الكتاب الحفيل الجليل، على الصفة التي وضعهُ عليها مؤلفه، إلا أجزاء يسيرة، وهي خمسة أجزاء: الثاني، والثالث، والرابع، والسادس، والثالث والثمانون.وقد طُبِعَت هذه الأجزاء كلُّها، وحُقِّق بعضُها في رسالة جامعية.
وأما على غير صفة وضع المؤلف، فقد أعاد تنظيمَه الحافظُ محمد بن طاهر المقدسي (ت 507هـ) في كتابه: (أطراف الغرائب والأفراد)، فرتَّبه على مسانيد الصحابة، حاذفًا الأسانيد، وذاكرًا أطراف المتون فحسب، ومختَصِرًا تعليقاتِ الدارقطني.
وممن رتَّبه -أيضًا-: الحافظ علي بن أبي بكر الهيثمي (ت 807هـ)، في كتابه: (جمع أحاديث الغيلانيات والخلعيات وفوائد تمام وأفراد الدارقطني)، قال السخاوي: «على الأبواب، في مجلدين»[5].
ولم يكن مكان وجود كتاب الهيثمي معروفًا إلى وقتٍ قريب، حتى وُقِفَ على نسخته الخطية في مكتبة الشيخ (أحمد البساطي)، بالمدينة المنورة، ثم منَّ الله عليَّ، فصوَّرتُها كاملة[6]، بتعاونٍ كريمٍ من الأفاضل الأماجد في دارة الملك عبدالعزيز، ونظارة مكتبة البساطي[7].
وبعد جرد الكتاب، واستقرائه استقراءً تامًّا، تجلَّى بوضوح أن الهيثميَّ رتَّب فيه الأجزاءَ العشرةَ الأولى - فقط - من كتاب (الأفراد)، ولم يورد فيه من غيرها شيئًا. وهذا وإن كان بخلاف ما كان مأمولًا مِن حفظ (الأفراد) بتمامه، إلا أنه لم يكن مستبعدًا، بالنظر إلى حجم الكتاب، وكونه مضمومًا إلى ثلاثة كتبٍ أخرى في كتابٍ واحد.
وعلى كل حال، فكتاب الهيثمي يقدِّم ستة أجزاء جديدة من (الأفراد)، لم تنشر من قبل على وجهها، وهي الأجزاء: الأول، والخامس، والسابع، والثامن، والتاسع، والعاشر.
ومن أبرز ما يتضمَّنه، ويُضيفه، كتابُ الهيثمي في هذا المضمار ما يلي:1- ينطوي الكتاب على أكثر من 345 حديثًا جديدًا من (الأفراد)، بتمام أسانيدها، ومتونها، وتعليقات الدارقطني عليها.
2- يمثِّل الكتاب نسخةً جديدةً للأجزاء الموجودة من (الأفراد)، وهي: الثاني، والثالث، والرابع، والسادس، حيث إن الموجود من هذا الأجزاء: نسختان للجزء الثاني، ونسخة واحدة لكلٍّ من الثالث، والرابع، والسادس. ويحلُّ كتاب الهيثمي إشكالاتٍ عِدَّةً وقعت في النُّسَخ الخطية الأخرى، بل ربما حوى زياداتٍ عليها أحيانًا.
3- يقدِّم الكتاب ترتيبًا فقهيًّا محرَّرًا لأحاديث (الأفراد)، يجعلها في ضمائمَ بحسب موضوعاتها، ويجعل الوقوفَ عليها سهلًا، بعد أن كانت متفرِّقةً منثورةً في أصلها.
4- يوضِّح الكتاب ما أجمله ابن طاهر المقدسي في (أطراف الغرائب والأفراد)، ويتمِّم ما اختصره، ويُثبِت ما حذفه. فضلًا عمَّا يوجد فيه مما لم يورده ابن طاهر أصلًا.والأمثلة على هذه القضايا عديدة، ستقدِّمها -بإذن الله- الدراسة المستقصية المتتبِّعة لأحاديث الكتاب، ولعلها أن تضيف أمورًا أخرى غيرها.
وصف النسخة الخطية:تحتفظ مكتبة الشيخ (أحمد بن عمر البساطي)، بالمدينة النبوية، بالنسخة الخطية الفريدة من كتاب: (جمع أحاديث الغيلانيات والخلعيات وفوائد تمام وأفراد الدارقطني)، للحافظ الهيثمي.
وتقع النسخة في 172 ورقة، بحجم معتاد، وقد كُتبت بخط دقيق مضغوط، فجاءت مسطرتها العامة 40 سطرًا، وكثيرًا ما تزيد الأسطر لحاجة الناسخ، ومتوسط الكلمات في السطر الواحد 22 كلمة.
والناسخ هو الحافظ المشهور أبو الخير؛ محمد بن عبدالرحمن بن محمد السخاوي (831هـ - 902هـ)، تلميذ الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني.
وقد صرَّح السخاويُّ في حرد المتن بأصله المنقول عنه، ومُدَّة النسخ، وتاريخه، فكتب: «علَّقتُه سريعًا جدًّا، من خط مُرَتِّبِه، وهو في مجلَّدين، في ثلاثة عشر يومًا، آخرها يوم الخامس عشر، من ربيع الثاني، سنة ستين وثماني مائة، أحسن الله تَقَضِّيها وما بعدها في خير».
وهذا يفيد أن السخاوي -مع معرفته وإتقانه- نقلها عن خط الهيثمي مباشرةً، فهي نسخة عالية لكتاب الهيثمي، وإن كان فيها نزولٌ بالنسبة لأفراد الدارقطني.
كما يفيد ذلك أنه كتب النسخةَ وله 29 سنة، وخطُّه فيها هو خطه المعروف، بشكله الصغير المتقارب، الذي كتب به الكتبَ الكبيرةَ في شبابه، والمتتبِّع يلحظ أن خطَّه اختلف فيما لَحِقَ من عُمره، فكبر حرفُه وثقل.
وعلى النسخة تملكاتٌ لعددٍ من الأعلام، هم:1. المحدث نجم الدين، عمر بن محمد ابن فهد المكي (ت 885ه).2. الشيخ جار الله، محمد بن عبدالعزيز بن عمر ابن فهد المكي -حفيد سابقه- (ت 954ه).3. الشيخ شهاب الدين، أحمد بن عبدالحق بن محمد السنباطي (ت 950ه).4. المحدث شهاب الدين، أحمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن العجمي الوفائي (ت 1086ه).5. العالم الأثري صالح بن محمد بن نوح الفُلَّاني (ت 1218ه).ويظهر أنها آلت بعده، فيما آل من مكتبته، إلى الشيخ أحمد البساطي المدني.
وقد وَقَف على هذه النسخةِ بعينها الشيخ محمد جعفر الكتاني المغربي (ت 1345هـ)، حيث قال - وذَكَر الكتاب -: «وقفتُ عليه بخط الحافظ السخاوي، في مجلد واحد، نَقَله من خط جامِعِه، ذكر في آخره أنه كتبه سريعًا جدًّا، في ثلاثة عشر يومًا»([8])، والظاهر أن ذلك وقع أثناء إقامة الكتاني في المدينة النبوية (1332هـ - 1338هـ).
وبعد:فقريبًا يظهر - بعون الله - تحقيق وافٍ لهذه الأجزاء، ودراسة موسَّعة لأحاديثها، عبر رسالةٍ أكاديميةٍ متخصصة. والله - سبحانه - ولي التوفيق.

رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/105265/#ixzz4WTr7whOs

http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/105265/

----------


## وطني الجميل

للرفع

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## وطني الجميل

هل من جديد؟!

----------


## وطني الجميل

حمل الأجزاء 2،3،4،6 من الأفراد للدارقطني .وقد طبع الجزء 83 سابقا
http://www.mediafire.com/file/kh3hsc...8%B1%D9%8A.pdf
ننتظر الأجزاء الجديدة
 الأول، والخامس، والسابع، والثامن، والتاسع، والعاشر.
فيصبح ما عثر عليه من كتاب الأفراد 11جزءا من أصل 100 جزء لعل الله ييسر العثور على بقية الأجزاء
نحتاجها للشاملة لأهميتها.وخاصة الأجزاء الجديدة.

----------


## وطني الجميل

http://majles.alukah.net/t96949/

----------


## وطني الجميل

ما صحة هذا الكلام:"نشرت مجلة عالم التراث قبل فترة عن أحد طلبة العلم بالقصيم  بوجود 80 جزءا من كتاب الأفراد للدارقطني في إحدى المكتبات الخاصة بالقصيم"

----------


## وطني الجميل

للرفع

----------


## فقيرُ عفْوِ ربِّه

حقق د. محمد بنُ عبدالله السُّريع أجزاءَ جديدةً من "الأفراد" في رسالةٍ جامعيةٍ لنيْل الدُّكتوراه من جامعة القصيم، وقد أعلن عن المخطوطة في الرابط الّذي ذكرتم، ونوقشتْ رسالتُه في هذا العام يسَّر الله من يرفعها pdf. وجزيتم الخيرَ كلَّه.

----------


## فقيرُ عفْوِ ربِّه

*تصحيح: الجامعة الإسلاميّة، وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## أنيس الماوي

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن الحصول على أجزاء الأفراد للدارقطني؟

----------

